# Reconditioned E-M5 with M.Zuiko Digital ED 12-50mm EZ



## tsabary (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm thinking to get the e-m5 but I'm a bit short on money so I'm thinking on getting a reconditioned one, but I'm not really sure what does that mean on the condition on the camera. Is the camera suppose to be like new when its reconditioned? What about the outside? should i expect scratches/dents/marks of any kind?

I was looking at getolympus.com and they offer the camera and the lens for 1,039$, but the body buy itself for 759$. A new lens costs 500$.

So does that mean that the lens is also reconditioned? what could be the effect on the lens?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## usayit (Aug 2, 2013)

tsabary said:


> I'm thinking to get the e-m5 but I'm a bit short on money so I'm thinking on getting a reconditioned one, but I'm not really sure what does that mean on the condition on the camera. Is the camera suppose to be like new when its reconditioned? What about the outside? should i expect scratches/dents/marks of any kind?
> 
> I was looking at getolympus.com and they offer the camera and the lens for 1,039$, but the body buy itself for 759$. A new lens costs 500$.
> 
> ...



Usually means a product of a return or subject to a replacement to honor a warranty and subsequently repaired.   Generally the condition is like new.  The only real person who could answer the details is the retailer selling the reconditioned or refurbished item.  I suggest cut and pasting your post into an email to them.


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 2, 2013)

I have bought @ different times, both a refurbished lens & a camera from this  source & both looked totally new.  

Olympus PEN Series Compact Interchangeable Lens Camera | Cameta Camera


----------



## tsabary (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks..! One more thing.. When is it reconditioned, does the shutter count comes as new also? Is it possible that shortly after I get it I'll have to replace the shutter?


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 3, 2013)

tsabary said:


> Thanks..! One more thing.. When is it reconditioned, does the shutter count comes as new also? Is it possible that shortly after I get it I'll have to replace the shutter?



That would not concern me in the least, from the source I gave you.


----------



## tsabary (Aug 29, 2013)

well i just got my camera and the shutter count is 6700.. is that bad? should i just send it back for a new one or is it something you would expect and just let it be..?

i expectd it to be much lower


----------



## Ofir (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello,

I am new here and got here by looking for reconditioned Olympus recommendations.
I also from Israel and thinking about ordering a reconditioned E-M5 from http://www.getolympus.com.
Can you please let me know what was the end point with your camera?
Is it working fine? After your experience, Do you recommend buying an reconditioned E-M5?

Thank you,
Ofir


----------



## ann (Sep 16, 2013)

IMHO, reconditioned is fine, in fact , it may be better, as they go over these with a fine tooth comb. With the normal method of building on a conveyor "belt" they don't check each and every one, spot check, but not each one.

Frequently someone may return a camera for a wide variety of reasons none having to do with the camera itself, but then it can't be sold as new.

I have purchased printers, from Epson the same way, with no issues.


----------



## Ofir (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you for your reply
I am still looking for some feedback from someone that bought reconditioned equipment from Olympus
But your reply sounds encouraging


----------



## tsabary (Nov 12, 2013)

I haven't got a REAL chance to go out and check it, and I'm a beginner so I don't know how much you can count on my feedback.

Overall, besides the shutter count that I wasn't expecting everything seems good. (maybe I'm even wrong about the shutter count and it's fine).


----------

